# iPhone 4 upgrade prices



## paradise (Feb 3, 2009)

Hey all. Wondering if anyone has a grasp on upgrade pricing for iPhone 4 yet. I got my 3G on launch day so I'm at about 2 years. Think I'll get new customer pricing? How about for those who have the 3GS?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

AFAIK there have been no announcements yet from the telco's here, but if you've had your 3G that long you shouldn't have a problem qualifying for the upgrade.


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

Define qualifying for an upgrade. I heard the Rogers Upgrade Service gives a maximum of $200. That seems like very little for a two, possibly even three year contract extension.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

When one upgrades, can one resell the old phone to someone for re-use?
Or is that phone tied to you for good?


----------



## mkolesa (Jul 22, 2008)

satchmo said:


> When one upgrades, can one resell the old phone to someone for re-use?
> Or is that phone tied to you for good?


you can sell/gift the old phone with the understanding that it's tied to the original carrier if you want to use its' phone/broadband features.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

satchmo said:


> When one upgrades, can one resell the old phone to someone for re-use?
> Or is that phone tied to you for good?


You get to keep the old phone. I sold my 3G when I got my 3GS.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Here's hoping Rogers follows AT&T's lead and gives people who are 2 years in the regular price!


----------



## Ekasra (Oct 3, 2008)

okcomputer said:


> Here's hoping Rogers follows AT&T's lead and gives people who are 2 years in the regular price!


 I don't see them doing anything but this. Rogers announced today that they are going to be bringing more Android phones to the company because Bell and Telus took a good share of their customers and lost the lead in the market share for smartphones. I'm on the fence about buying the last year of my 3g contract out. The only way I'm going to stay with Rogers is if they give me the iPhone 4 for 199.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Last year rogers gave people who got a 3G less than a year before a 3GS at the promo $199/299 pricing if their bill was $100/month+. I'd expect that something similar would happen here, but until they announce, no-one really knows.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

fyrefly said:


> Last year rogers gave people who got a 3G less than a year before a 3GS at the promo $199/299 pricing if their bill was $100/month+. I'd expect that something similar would happen here, but until they announce, no-one really knows.


I tend to believe the opposite. I think they may offer a bit of a discount to those that got the 3GS, I don't think they'll give them the full subsidized price. My guess the pricing will be similar to those who had the 3G, wanted the 3GS but were not spending more than $100 a month. It'll be a little less than buying outright, but more than the subsidized price. Plus they'll add an extra year to your contract.

I hope I'm wrong, but I just get the feeling since all the Canadian carriers carry the iPhone now, they'll be like, fine, pay us the early termination fee and move on. In the end that'll probably cost you more.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

I kinda think it should be the opposite, KMPhotos. Since all three have the iPhone now, there should theoretically be more competition. But since we live in a Nation that has a telco Tri-opoly (exact same iPad data pricing, anyone?) we'll have to see when they announce.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

This is how they are predicting US pricing:


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

*What does this mean?*

In my Fido Contract I have a "Renewal Bonus" that states:

_You cannot renew your agreement. However, you may be able to use your FidoDollars to upgrade your phone to one of our latest models. 

You can renew your agreement on: June 18, 2010 _

So can I renew or can't I? I got the iPhone 3G in August 2008.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes you can upgrade your hardware to the iPhone4 when it becomes available and you then recommit to a further 3 years on a new contract. I'm in exactly the same boat only my update day is July 12 i think


----------



## mlmichels (Aug 21, 2008)

Andrew Pratt said:


> Yes you can upgrade your hardware to the iPhone4 when it becomes available and you then recommit to a further 3 years on a new contract. I'm in exactly the same boat only my update day is July 12 i think


Thanks. I have an awesome plan with Fido - grandfathered from years ago - so am happy to recommit for another 3 years. Wonder when the info will be on their site? Would like to pre order... so I can pick up on July 24 as I am leaving the country on the 29th...


----------



## jakey (Jul 8, 2008)

mlmichels said:


> In my Fido Contract I have a "Renewal Bonus" that states:
> 
> _*You cannot renew your agreement.* However, you may be able to use your FidoDollars to upgrade your phone to one of our latest models.
> 
> ...


I have the same thing. It's saying you are not eligible today, but that you will be eligible to upgrade on June 18.

Which means by the time it's available here. Yay!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Was that 100$/month from last year wireless only, or total rogers bill for all services?


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2010)

KMPhotos said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but I just get the feeling since all the Canadian carriers carry the iPhone now, they'll be like, fine, pay us the early termination fee and move on. In the end that'll probably cost you more.


I think they will go the opposite way from this as well, because there is more competition in the iPhone market than when I got my 3G from them (there was NO other carriers that had it) they will work harder to keep our business.

Also, depending on the cost of the early termination fee it's still likely that it will be cheaper for a lot of folks in the long-run to go with another carrier if Rogers can't/won't satisfy ... I'm paying way too much money with Rogers for what I get and am eagerly looking forward to the release of the new phone so I can haggle with the carriers that have it to see who will get my business ... and it's unlikely that it will be Rogers unless they offer me a stellar deal.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

ldphoto said:


> Was that 100$/month from last year wireless only, or total rogers bill for all services?


Apparently it was $100 before tax. I hope that's not the case. I pay $100 after taxes.

From what I was told by several people, it can be $100 wireless only, BUT you can have 2 wireless accounts that total $100.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

HawkEye123 said:


> Apparently it was $100 before tax. I hope that's not the case. I pay $100 after taxes.
> 
> From what I was told by several people, it can be $100 wireless only, BUT you can have 2 wireless accounts that total $100.


It was $100 before taxes. Mine last year was just over $100 after taxes and I wasn't allowed to get the full subsidized price. 
So if Rogers does this again this year it'll again be $100 before taxes.


----------



## iphoneottawa (Apr 21, 2010)

My bill wasn't over $100 a month so I had to pay an extra $200 to upgrade from 3G to 3GS.


----------



## HawkEye123 (Jan 27, 2010)

KMPhotos said:


> It was $100 before taxes. Mine last year was just over $100 after taxes and I wasn't allowed to get the full subsidized price.
> So if Rogers does this again this year it'll again be $100 before taxes.


Yea I figured that was the case. 

Maybe Rogers will have a _ "incredibly generous upgrade offer"_ this year.


----------



## iKevin (Jun 9, 2010)

mlmichels said:


> In my Fido Contract I have a "Renewal Bonus" that states:
> 
> _You cannot renew your agreement. However, you may be able to use your FidoDollars to upgrade your phone to one of our latest models.
> 
> ...


Where can I check this "renewable bonus" info? I wanna check to see what mine says.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

who knows, wait till the release date is mentioned then they will tell you the price.


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

KMPhotos said:


> It was $100 before taxes. Mine last year was just over $100 after taxes and I wasn't allowed to get the full subsidized price.
> So if Rogers does this again this year it'll again be $100 before taxes.


That still doesn't really answer the question... My Rogers bill is a tad under 200$/month before taxes. Of that amount, 70$ is for wireless, but it's all one bill for one account (the rest is home phone, 25 megabit internet and TV).

If they allow me the subsidized upgrade, I may consider it, the expense won't be that big. Not going to do it at full price though.

Luc


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

KMPhotos said:


> I tend to believe the opposite. I think they may offer a bit of a discount to those that got the 3GS, I don't think they'll give them the full subsidized price. My guess the pricing will be similar to those who had the 3G, wanted the 3GS but were not spending more than $100 a month. It'll be a little less than buying outright, but more than the subsidized price. Plus they'll add an extra year to your contract.
> 
> I hope I'm wrong, but I just get the feeling since all the Canadian carriers carry the iPhone now, they'll be like, fine, pay us the early termination fee and move on. In the end that'll probably cost you more.


clearly not an economist are you?

your theory is that when Rogers had a monopoly on the iPhone they needed to give you a better upgrade break, but ow since the device is carried by competitors, they will become complacent regarding customer retention?

bottom line is that if you want a new device every 12 months, one which is heavily subsidized, you are going to have to pay up!


----------



## cchaynes (Oct 25, 2007)

ldphoto said:


> That still doesn't really answer the question... My Rogers bill is a tad under 200$/month before taxes. Of that amount, 70$ is for wireless, but it's all one bill for one account (the rest is home phone, 25 megabit internet and TV).
> 
> If they allow me the subsidized upgrade, I may consider it, the expense won't be that big. Not going to do it at full price though.
> 
> Luc


they will only be considering your wireless fees for upgrade....


----------



## kevleviathan (Apr 9, 2008)

To the OP: you will get new customer pricing. I also got my 3G on launch day and that was wayy back when upgrades were 1 year even for smartphones. Full subsidized prices after 1 year. 

As for 3GS owners... they're going to likely get a similar deal as 3G owners got for the 3GS upgrade: variable discounts based on how expensive their plan is.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

paradise said:


> Hey all. Wondering if anyone has a grasp on upgrade pricing for iPhone 4 yet. I got my 3G on launch day so I'm at about 2 years. Think I'll get new customer pricing? How about for those who have the 3GS?


Those of us with 3G iPhones will qualify for new customer pricing. YAY!!

Rogers Changes Upgrade Policy….For The Better! | iPhone in Canada Blog - Tips, Tricks, News, and Tutorials for Canadian iPhone Users


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

I'll have my iPhone 3G for 12 months as off this June 11th or so, and my monthly bill is around $105 (never less than $100 after taxes). Hopefully they'll offer me a phone somewhere between a new customer price and unsubsidized upgrade price!


----------

